# No messages during boot

## jody

Hi

I just installed gentoo on a new computer (kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3)

The installation worked well, but i was surprised that when i rebooted the machine,

the familiar messages didn't appear. The screen seemed to freeze with a message about "Booting the kernel"

Is there a way to get these messages back?

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## disi

What I can think of:

There is one option in 'Kernel Hacking' for boot messages in the kernel config.

Another way is to use the 'quiet' kernel command line, which suppresses boot messages.

----------

## Aquous

 *jody wrote:*   

> The screen seemed to freeze with a message about "Booting the kernel"

 But the system works just fine afterwards? i.e. you do see OpenRC starting and you do get a bash prompt or X?

----------

## jody

@aquous: yes, after a pause of 20 seconds, the login prompt appears and everything seems to be working normal.

@disi: When i do search .config for "boot", i get

```
~ # fgrep BOOT /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

```

So to me it looks like it actually *should* talk during the boot...

About the " 'quiet' kernel command line"- where would that be? 

It is not in grub.conf:

```
 ~ # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf 

default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.39-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3 resume=/dev/sda2

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

```

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## disi

Looks fine to me... it would be in the line with resume and stuff

About the resume...

Do you actual shut down or hibernate/suspend to RAM?

Try:

```

# pm-suspend

```

and see if it looks the same?

//edit: or change it for testing to

```
noresume   
```

noresume	[SWSUSP] Disables resume and restores original swapspace.

http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt

----------

## jody

Hi disi

The boot messages were missing at the first reboot after gentoo installation,

and they also are missing after normal shutdown or after hibernation (which works perfectly).

jody

----------

